# Jual-Beli-Lelang > Beli Koi >  Dicari High-Quality Shiro Utsuri

## DanielP

Permisi om2, sesuai permintaan bokap. Saya lagi mencari High Quality Shiro Omosako. Lebih prefer Tosai buat sekalian belajar keeping. Kalo ada Nisai dan harga cocok boleh dong WA ke 085717534282. Makasih suhu2.

----------


## Soegianto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipaul888

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## DanielP

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipaul888

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Juan surabaya

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

